# June Challenge-Idea thread



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Ok, last month was a hit, not too easy and not too hard (took many out of their comfort zone







). Let's toss out some ideas in this thread so we can get one picked out and locked down. Think it will be a busy month so the quicker we decide the better.


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

http://www.woodturningonline.com/Turning/Projects/football.html


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

How about some birdhouse ornaments?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

How 'bout a nice, straight stick ????? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I kinda agree. Maybe one of your best pens and all to be donated to the troops or auction?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

slip knot said:


> I kinda agree. Maybe one of your best pens and all to be donated to the troops or auction?


LOL...Slip...I think you misunderstood me.. I was referring to just a plain nice straight smooth STICK...

You guys are making me THINK..and that's hard at this point in life.:rotfl:

You might have an idea on the 'pens for troops' thang, though.. Mebbe each person's best shot at an inlay or sumthin'.. Course, I don't think that mustard monster machine of Galvbay's will handle sumthin' that small...:redface:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I like the birdhouse, heck I even got a few little birds around here


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

I like the bird house ornament. I'm retiring Thursday. After a hundred thousand honey-dos, I may have time to spin something.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

If and when I ever get back to the US, I will have to try to participate in what ever is decided. Even if the pen thing gets picked or the birdhouse, my Mustard Monster will sure try to spin something even that small. I'm just getting anxious to get back and try one. So far, I think I will fly back home June 20th if all continues to go well. Or at least I hope so. Sure is a lot of Euculiptus (sp.) trees here. Not sure how I can slip some through customs on the plane though.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

The bird house ornaments are easy to make and open to your imgenation(sp). I made about 30 of them and have 2 or 3 left.My wife loves to give them away.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

bear hide said:


> I like the bird house ornament. I'm retiring Thursday. After a hundred thousand honey-dos, I may have time to spin something.


Congradulations Bear hide!!! Good luck with your Retirement!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

bear hide said:


> I like the bird house ornament. *I'm retiring Thursday. *After a hundred thousand honey-dos, I may have time to spin something.


Congrats on the retirement,Bear.. Welcome to the world of the 'slowly decomposing'...even though you are a mighty young buck to have pulled this off... I'll give ya 90 days till you are wondering..."Now, what the heck can I think of to do today ?"...:biggrin:

As to the 'challenge'...I kinda like Bobby's suggestion..lotsa room for imagination there...and could come up with some cool Christmas ornaments. just my .02


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Put me down for the birdhouse project. gb


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

looks like it's done...June Birdhouse


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

galvbay said:


> Put me down for the birdhouse project. gb


Uh oh.... we got us a ringer, Boys.

Jim will probably turn a bird house that a Condor could nest in. LOL.


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

Tortuga said:


> Congrats on the retirement,Bear.. Welcome to the world of the 'slowly decomposing'...even though you are a mighty young buck to have pulled this off... I'll give ya 90 days till you are wondering..."Now, what the heck can I think of to do today ?"...:biggrin:
> 
> I reached a mutual diagreement with my company and am taking an early retirement severence. I am very happy. I will have to get another job. My wife said so.


----------

